# CHRIST CHURCH COLLEGE GREAT HALL



## Jtaylor (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyone know where I can find wood or blanks from the great hall. I haven't had any luck with google. The few I found with google are sold out. I want to make a pen for my daughter. She is a huge Harry Potter fan


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

